# Color Personalities



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

When I go off looking at a horse, I have a tendency to assign it a 'personality' based on it's color, and think of patterns as having their own special little genetic personality spazzings. 


So! I thought it'd be interesting to see if I'm the only weirdo who does this or if someone else is up for giving it a shot :lol:

To start off, I'm just going to hijack my posts from petersonfamilyfarm thread about her darling little Meekah. I can't describe my thoughts any better 



I picture Tobiano as sort of a laid back, mellow kinda dude, pretty regular. 
Overo is more sassy and loud, but still proper and neatly put together, very crisp. 
Sabino covers itself in paint and ambushes at random whilst screaming "OOGLY BOOGLY"

Tobiano and Overo are properly mortified.

Dominate White is the crazy kid with the blue hair who think lime green checkered pants go great with that glow-in-the-dark pink vest and tye-dye t-shirt.

Splashed White: Ninja E_E


Chestnut - The Stepkid. The mildly spastic stepchild that is one moment mellowly chewing on the corner of the couch and the next chasing after the family cat in a loincloth and a tub of bacon grease.

Black - The Secret Agent. The weird kid who never seems to sweat and appears perpetually cool, despite the fact that it's 120F and you're in the middle of the desert. 

Fading Black - The Surfer. Life motto: Chill duuuuude!

Gray - The Artistic One. Who knew so many things could stain in so many vibrant colors? 

Bay - The Jumper. You see that fence? _Consider it jumped._

Dark Bay - "Is my horse wet, or is that just his color?"

Brown - Occasionally moonlights as Black!

Cremello - Party Quirk. The quirky guy at the party who isists on diluting _everything_

Perlino - I USED TO BE A BAY ;-;

Palomino - The Diva. Looks fancy. Always. No exceptions.


Your turn!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Buckskin - Track star. Loves to run and run. 

For some reason, I always mentally see a buckskin galloping around.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I would have said that LP is _way_ more ninja than splash white lol You never know when, where or how much LP is going to affect a color.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> I would have said that LP is _way_ more ninja than splash white lol You never know when, where or how much LP is going to affect a color.


Nah LP is like a transvestite. Sometimes, you just can't tell that it's not a real woman. Other times, it's so darn over the top, you need shades.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That works too! :rofl:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Buckskin - Track star. Loves to run and run.
> 
> For some reason, I always mentally see a buckskin galloping around.


LOL yup sums my buckskin up as well! :lol: Although that's just when you wake her up...otherwise she's pretty laid back the rest of the time! I'd also add "curious" and "very willing to please"!


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

I see Cremellos as "mellow", but probably only because my Cremello is a QH, and my Black, Bay and Chestnut horses Are all spastic Arabians. For the record, I love spastic Arabians.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

my bay meets your description perfectly in a moment of madness in the paddock i was watching them gallop around everyone else turned down the lane to the field. Maggi jumped the 5bar gate into the stables then looked shocked as to how she even ended up there!
to me anytime i think scewball i picture a real fine 14.2 araby type with foal at foot?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Nah LP is like a transvestite. Sometimes, you just can't tell that it's not a real woman. Other times, it's so darn over the top, you need shades.


:rofl: This made my day.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

This is hilarious!



> Bay - The Jumper. You see that fence? _Consider it jumped._


That one's my favorite! 

White- Painfully, cripplingy shy. Also kind of crazy.

THIS IS A COLOR BECAUSE I SAY SO:

TheverelsusiveDunBuckskinMix: Cackling. Mischevious. Evil. LOOK, IT'S LAUGHING AT YOUR INCOMPETENCE.

^^ I had to do the above because I can't count how many times someone in my family has asked "Is that a dun or a buckskin?"


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> I would have said that LP is _way_ more ninja than splash white lol You never know when, where or how much LP is going to affect a color.


Splashed always seems to lurk...it's like the JAWS of the color world...

dun dun....dun dun.....dundundundundun....BOOM YOUR FOAL IS DUNKED :shock:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Cinder said:


> TheverelsusiveDunBuckskinMix: Cackling. Mischevious. Evil. LOOK, IT'S LAUGHING AT YOUR INCOMPETENCE.
> 
> ^^ I had to do the above because I can't count how many times someone in my family has asked "Is that a dun or a buckskin?"



Darn you, Dunskin! Confusing the masses for eternity!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol!!! Dangit just call them all tan with dark tips and let's be dun with it!!!  hehehe ok I just had to!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> Darn you, Dunskin! Confusing the masses for eternity!


Dunskin- :twisted:.



> Lol!!! Dangit just call them all tan with dark tips and let's be dun with it!!!  hehehe ok I just had to!!


:lol:! 

On another point I think that's what we all do at this point... "Dun or Buck-" "IT'S TAN." :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol  I have a buckskin with a disappearing reappearing dorsal stripe...she can't make up her mind lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

I always think of black and white overos to be the smartest of any bunch of paints. i do not know why.


----------

